#  Ernährung >   Törggelen >

## sun

fHallo zusammen! 
So werde für demnächst ein Törggele Party planen. 
Was das kennt ihr nicht.  
Na dann erkläre ich es euch mal kurz.  
Der Brauch kommt eigentlich von Südtirol. 
Man trifft sich in einer geselligen Runde. Diesmal bei mir.  
Serviert wird: Keschtn (Kastanien),süsse Krapfen, Glühwein, Wein, süsser Spritzer,...... und vielleicht noch einen warmen Punsch für unsere Kids 
Vorher isst man oft noch, oder mal zwischen durch oder zur späten Stunde  :Zwinker: 
An Speck, Hauswirschtl, Grünkernaufstrich, Verhockats, an guaten Kas, a Gsöchts, olles wos guat isch.  
Des in a gescheitn Runde, ist lustig und macht Spaß mit Verwandten und guten Freunden.  
Das werde ich demnächst machen. Mal sehen.  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

> fsüsser Spritzer, Hauswirschtl, Verhockats, a Gsöchts,

 Ist das was zu essen und zu trinken?? Bitte um Übersetzung.... Dankeeeeeee! 
LG, Andrea

----------


## sun

> _süsser Spritzer, Hauswirschtl, Verhockats, a Gsöchts, _

 
Sorry  :c_laugh:  
süsser Spritzer= Wein mit Limo, weiß nicht wie ihr dazu sagt. 
Hauswirschtl= Hauswürstel, 
Verhockats= Verhacktes 
Gsöchts oder Gselachts= Geselchtes  
Das sagt euch so schon was oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na Wein mit Sprudel = Schorle 
Meintest du Geschnetzeltes... Geselchtes

----------


## sun

Hallo Schubser  
Nein habe ich nicht gemeint  :laughter01:  
Geselchtes Fleisch = Kassler oder wie sagt ihr dazu.  
gepöckeltes und leicht geräuchertes Fleisch bzw Rippen vom Schwein.

----------


## Teetante

Ist Gselchtes nicht sowas wie Kasseler? 
Wein mit LIMO?? Ihhhhhhhh. Wein mit Wasser ist Schorle hier in D.  
Verhacktes = Hackfleisch? Als Frikadellen oder wie? 
Das hört sich ja echt interessant an, was Ihr da so eßt im Ösiland...

----------


## sun

Verhacktes, Verhackerts, Verhockats= Faschiertes, mit Schweinefett, weiß nicht wirklich was man da alles rein macht. würzen, oft gibt man auch noch ein wenig Speck hinein. Den Aufstrich kann man dann aufs Brot schmieren mit Zwiebeln darüber dann genießen.

----------


## Teetante

Ach soooooo, Du meinst Mett oder auch Zwiebelmett, gibt es hier auch, vor allem in Köln gerne gegessen, Röggelchen (spezielles Roggenbrötchen) und Mett drauf, dazu ordentlich Zwiebelwürfel. In manchen Kölschkneipen gibt es mittlerweile auch anstelle Mettbrötchen Tatarbrötchen, auch sehr lecker.  
Lecker, lecker, wann sagtest Du, steigt die Party?  :Zwinker:

----------


## Brava

Sun ich komm auch :c_laugh:

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Die Party wird nicht dieses Wochenende sein, das Wochenende drauf. Da ist der Schwager auch wieder hier.  
Nein Mett ist es nicht. Mett ist orange und dies ist weiß grau.  
Mett liebe ich nämlich auch, ob grob oder fein, Rügenwalder muß es sein. 
Ne ne  
Da ich ja halb Deutsche bin, mußte früher Omi aus Deutschland immer einen ganzen Karton Mettwurst mitbringen. Gab es damals bei uns noch nicht.

----------


## Teetante

Sun, Mettwurst und Rügenwalder sind was anderes als das, was ich meinte. Ich meinte das rohe Schweinehack gewürzt und dann Zwiebeln drauf oder mit in den Mett-Teig hinein und auf Brot oder Brötchen, hmmmmm, ich kriege Hunger!

----------


## Brava

Sun schau das ist Mett http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatar

----------


## Patientenschubser

Gugst du Mett:  dazu auch dieser LINK klick mich 
Was du meinst ist glaube ich Teewurst *schauderwürg* 
gruß (Mett) Schubser

----------


## sun

Hallo! 
Kenne ich doch auch. Hackepeter oder so nennt man das noch oder?  
Mag ich auch gern, aber leider nicht das Gleiche! 
Sieht so aus Verhackerts.JPG 
Das gibt es glaub ich bei euch garnicht

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja richtig... sehr lecker  
Die gehobene Klasse wäre dann Tatar..... *wasserimmundzusammenläuft*

----------


## Brava

Schubser wohl Hunger hat :c_laugh: 
Sun das kennen wir hier nicht!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Hallo! 
> Kenne ich doch auch. Hackepeter oder so nennt man das noch oder?  
> Mag ich auch gern, aber leider nicht das Gleiche! 
> Sieht so aus  
> Das gibt es glaub ich bei euch garnicht

 
Hups das sieht aus als wäre es auf dem Teller explodiert.... HAHAHAHA

----------


## Brava

Banause :laughter10: 
immer du!!!

----------


## Maggie

Denke mal das nennt man bei uns Griebenschmalz, zumindest bei uns in der Umgebeung.
Das ist Schweinefett mit....hm wie nennt man das, so braunen Fettbrocken drinnen.
Das schmiert man aufs Brot und tut etwas Salz darüber. 
Oder ist es das doch nicht :Huh?:  
Schweinehack auf Brötchen :Huh?:  Also wenn dann Rinderhack, gewürzt und mit Zwiebeln, aber Schweinehack und dann bei 20 Grad gelagert.......hm lecker *lach* 
Muss sagen, Ihr lebt ja sehr gesund *gg* 
Habe solche Sachen früher als Kind auch immer gerne gegessen, gab es bei uns immer, wenn geschlachtet wurde, aber heute würde ich bestimmt speien, nicht weil es mir nicht schmecken würde, nein meine Innerreien vertragen so üppiges Essen leider nicht mehr.  
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------

